# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  WTB: Front sight sv/sti 2011

## nzfubz

Long shot but does anyone have a spare they could part with? Factory dovetail 0.300x0.060x60*looking for a 0.180 high or higher. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

